# TC goes bananas - the banana poll



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

During our holiday in St Petersburg we ate bananas from Equador and from Costa Rica. We liked the Equadorians much more than the Costa Ricans. So what is your favorite banana?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I couldn't vote because I don't go for 'the cheapest possible', but I also have no idea about where the bananas I buy come from or how they taste compared with anywhere else. 

I go for 'the least likely to turn black within the next couple of days'.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I voted 'comes from, please specify' but I can't specify a country. They just have to be 'FairTrade'


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I read somewhere that the British are the world's biggest banana dumpers; they cannot stand the slightest imperfectness...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> I read somewhere that the British are the world's biggest banana dumpers; they cannot stand the slightest imperfectness...


When I was a child I was told that the black is just sugar.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I assume that all of the bananas in your poll are Cavendish bananas?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> I read somewhere that the British are the world's biggest banana dumpers; they cannot stand the slightest imperfectness...


I'm British and I'm happy to eat them whatever their condition. If they're badly bruised I'll eat the parts which aren't too mushy. Can't eat them under-ripe though.

As a child I'd eat _matoke_ and very nice it was too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

We should love all bananas! Yellow, green and red and all sizes


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I only smoke the peels.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> I assume that all of the bananas in your poll are Cavendish bananas?


You like other bananas? Then they count too.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/food-waste-bananas-black_uk_578e2455e4b019ee5fd88185


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am an atheist and bananas are the atheist's nightmare, so I avoid bananas.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Dim7 said:


> I am an atheist and bananas are the atheist's nightmare, so I avoid bananas.


Let me guess: it's because bananas taste divine...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> I only smoke the peels.


Cheech & Chong fan, are you? Those guys would smoke anything. Yeah, man!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

In Spain, when on Season, we eat Canarias Bananas instead of any Southamerican one. They are more yellow, smaller and much more tasty!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I eat a banana every day. I didn't know there was a difference. I guess I'm blissfully ignorant.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The cheapest that taste best. Pure and simple.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Eat me keep me, a week's supply for my porage.



The most tasty I ever had was small ones bought in Thailand.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The small ones would possibly have been lady finger banana's.

The best ones come from Queensland the home of the Banana bender!
A few examples of banana benders below------


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bananas are delicious!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The cheapest possible no brand, don't like bananas only baked .


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> The cheapest possible no brand, don't like bananas only baked .


then perhaps you'd like these..., they are baked , well, grilled I think :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> then perhaps you'd like these..., they are baked , well, grilled I think :lol:


They taste good like this with Chinese food .


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> They taste good like this with Chinese food .


yes, exactly, very Asian style of eating


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Granate said:


> In Spain, when on Season, we eat Canarias Bananas instead of any Southamerican one. They are more yellow, smaller and much more tasty!


They look delicious! And fewer airmiles to pollute the planet.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Wood said:


> Eat me keep me, a week's supply for my porage.
> 
> *The most tasty I ever had was small ones bought in Thailand.*


Likewise but in Vietnam.

There are many more types of banana than the Cavendish, which apparently is in trouble.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Bananas are delicious!


Reminds me of *something.*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Fried bananas! If you have never had fried bananas, then you are living only half a life. Just cut bananas in half the long way, such that you have two mirror-image halves that will sit flat in a frying pan, and sauté them in butter until they're a bit translucent. Turn them over after a bit--no great science here; you'll figure it out. Then, Ohhhh, the Ecstasy! With eggs, and some buttered rye toast.

And the old philosophical question:

Warum?
Ist die Banane krumm.
Ja, wenn die Banane gerade wär,
dann wäre es keine Banane mehr.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The cheapest possible no brand, don't like bananas only baked .


I never thought to bake a banana, or do much of any kitchen preparations for them. Just peel, split with wife, and eat.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

znapschatz said:


> I never thought to bake a banana, or do much of any kitchen preparations for them. Just peel, split with wife, and eat.


You should try it, it taste really good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Reminds me of *something.*


And me, but it wasn't a chocolate bar.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's a jolly little song about bananas that we can all sing along to.

"I like to eat bananas
Because they've got no bones,"


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> And me, but it wasn't a chocolate bar.


Stick of rock?  .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The most popular banana cultivar in the 1950s was the Gros Michel banana, which was pretty much rendered extinct by Panama disease. It was replaced by the Cavendish banana, eaten worldwide today. However, the Cavendish is facing the same end as the Gros Michel. What's next?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panama_disease


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes, we have no bananas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Stick of rock? .


Yeah, close enough. I'd have thought a banana shot contravened the ToS but clearly not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Yes, we have no bananas?


I refer you, Doc, to post #11 above.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> I refer you, Doc, to post #11 above.


Doh! There's sloppy of me, isn't it?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A must for those who want to learn Dutch: "Why, o why are the bananas bended"..


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

*Favourite banana*

My favourite banana is the one that is closest to hand when the craving comes upon me.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

The banana that can be eaten is not the eternal banana.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> The banana that can be eaten is not the eternal banana.


Instead, it is the internal banana.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bananas and cream and milk in a blender. Pure and simple.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

So I turned around and there he stood. "Hey, it's Harry Belafonte! Can I take your photo?" Sure, he replied. "Are you going to sing today?" I asked. "No," he said, "I'm just here to participate." But it would take a while before everyone else arrived, so he was asked to sing a few songs in the meanwhile, and he did. 
Forty years later, my wife was an honored guest, along with Holly Near and others at a civil rights program in Columbus, and I was a tag-along. When the opportunity came up, I asked if he remembered our brief meeting in Montgomery. He answered "Like yesterday." Not entirely true, of course, but what a sweetheart.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> I read somewhere that the British are the world's biggest banana dumpers; they cannot stand the slightest imperfectness...


I can relate. I am the same way. Sometimes I buy perfect bananas and when I unload them at home, the skin is pocked with imperfections. I need better shock absorbers, I guess.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I can relate. I am the same way. Sometimes I buy perfect bananas and when I unload them at home, the skin is pocked with imperfections. I need better shock absorbers, I guess.


Yep. Bananas are a challenge. I buy them still slightly green, and that helps, but there are usually some wayward bananas in the bunch that won't behave. I meet the issue by lowering my standards.


----------

